# Insurance Gap = Low quality of Uber Sevice



## HappyDriver (Mar 10, 2015)

Essentially, drivers with a low tolerance for risk are staying off the road. Drivers who are willing to risk everything are still out there and driving. Not a good situation for Uber.... What the heck is the deal?! Just insure the drivers at all stages.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Uber is paying as little as possible for insurance. Notice the insurance covers pax and the other guy. That covers Uber's a$$ in case of a lawsuit.


----------



## Ronno#1 (Jan 9, 2016)

That is why Uber are tying your smartphones gyrometer into the driver app,it will know how fast you are going,how hard you brake and how sharp you take corners....before any payout you can bet there will be scrutinising the data


----------

